# Doctor fish



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Damn funny! :spit:Someone needs to aquascape that tank!

http://www.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/homestyle/07/21/fish.pedicure.ap/index.html?imw=Y&iref=mpstoryemail


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ill have to send the wife down to VA! I dont know if she will go for that though!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Wouldn't it be a cool April fools joke to replace the fish with pirahnas?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Read that just now, too! Just another savvy business venture. I remember reading about how red bull got started. Supposedly some dude from Europe went to Thailand and had a sip from the local drink; some kindda concoction that's been around for ages. Brought the formula back and BOOM! Now there are more energy drink choices than bottled water.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

*LOL*


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Read that just now, too! Just another savvy business venture. I remember reading about how red bull got started. Supposedly some dude from Europe went to Thailand and had a sip from the local drink; some kindda concoction that's been around for ages. Brought the formula back and BOOM! Now there are more energy drink choices than bottled water.


Paul

Wabi-kusa with Doctor fish! What a way to raise money for NASH!

"Our premium package allows you to dip your tootsies in a underwater Zen garden while little fish gently cleanse your skin of debris."


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

HA! Did they mention what the temperature was for these fish? If too high, I doubt we can keep many plant types But that's funny


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe wife will allow me one more tank for this. Anyone got some pirannah's?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just read there are actually few kind of imposter fish some salons use. As with the average temperature, it is somewhere in the 40C's.......yikes.....I hope I read that right. That is....hot.


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

Ew! On so many levels. With all those water changes how many fish are they killing from stress? Is this a healthy diet for these fish and what about fish TB? Cant TB be spread to humans from fish?


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Morbida said:


> Ew! On so many levels. With all those water changes how many fish are they killing from stress? Is this a healthy diet for these fish and what about fish TB? Cant TB be spread to humans from fish?


There are various types of Mycobacteria that live in the soil, water, that are not "TB" (aka Mycobacterium tuberculosis). TB usually is spread by aerosol droplets. There are other kinds of non-TB that occur in persons who are immune compromised. In people with normal immune systems, the non-TB forms usually occur by direct innocculation at the site of entry, like a cut - an example would be _Mycobacterium marinum_.


----------

